# Отнимается левая нога,тяжело и больно ходить, диагноз не утешителен, помогите, пожалуйста!



## Лисена (23 Июн 2014)

У моей мамы отнимается левая нога, тяжело и больно ходить, была травма позвоночника (копчика) лет 20 назад и физические нагрузки. Были конечно боли, но терпимые, а сейчас боли жуткие, ночами не спит, отдает в левую ногу, тяжело ходить. Обезболивающие не помогают.
Диагноз целый букет - грыжи и протрузии дисков, узлы Шморля, спондилез, периневральная киста, спондилоартроз. Очень прошу у вас помощи в виде консультации!!!


----------



## Лисена (21 Июл 2014)

Форумчане,подскажите,хоть в каком направлении двигаться?


----------



## FlyLady (21 Июл 2014)

*Лисена*,
если есть снимки на руках, выложите их тут все.
Как это сделать, можно посмотреть здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/

Подробно и в хронологическом порядке опишите развитие заболевания и его течение:
насколько давно и где, как болит;
чем лечились (с указанием всех препаратов и длительности приема);
если есть осмотры каких-то специалистов (н-р, невролога) и/или результаты анализов/исследований, тоже, пожалуйста, выложите.

Это должно помочь, получить тут ответ(ы) на Ваш вопрос.


Лисена написал(а):


> ...в каком направлении двигаться?



Также можете указать регион проживания, это даст возможность,
рекомендовать Вам компетентных специалиста(ов), мед учреждения для консультации и лечения поближе к Вам.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (21 Июл 2014)

*Лисена*, можете,сами задать вопрос врачам,в разделе ,, врачи,,
Для советов от форумчан,маловато информации,нужно ждать ответов врачей.
В любом случае,Вам, нужно начинать с невролога и после рекомендованного лечения смотреть на самочувствие.
Можно проконсультироваться и у нейрохирургов.


----------



## doc (21 Июл 2014)

Чтобы давать обоснованные рекомендации, нужно понять отчего болит.
Опираться исключительно на данные лучевой диагностики нельзя, нужен очный осмотр.
Мне бы помогло что-то понять подробное описание локализации и характера болей, с рисунками и пояснениями.
Давайте начнём с консультаций невролога, нейрохирурга, чтобы составить какое-то взвешенное мнение.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Июл 2014)

Лисена написал(а):


> Очень прошу у вас помощи в виде консультации!!!



Нужно видеть сами снимки и заключение невролога (рефлексы, чувствительность, наличие двигательных расстройств) - без этих данных невозможно что-то советовать.


----------

